
Show HN: Android App: Live Closer - nileman_
https://www.live-closer.com
======
nileman_
Good day, I have been working on a project the past few months, and recently
released my Android app to help people live closer to their interests. It's
called Live Closer - Cut the Commute. This will help reduce traffic, saving
people time and in the end lowering our carbon footprint to save the
environment.

I'm a one man, part time coder, making use of Flutter, which I started in
November last year, so any help and advise how to make this work will be much
appreciated. Growing a user base to allow other users to actually get results
when joining is a challenge.

Please check it out and let me know what you think? Link to the website below
as Google play URL gets cut off on post so please find it via website.

Thanks.

Website - [https://www.live-closer.com](https://www.live-closer.com)

------
canada_dry
Tip: IMHO the name you've chosen _might not be great_.

Both words are homographs and at first glance I bet most people skipped
clicking because this ambiguity doesn't draw attention to the purpose.

